# For Nina: Magda Olivero Singing at 96 in 2006



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

And Katia Ricciarelli singing in 2021 and 2011.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

ALT said:


> And Katia Ricciarelli singing in 2021 and 2011.


Yikes


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I thank you for this lovely gift which (of course you would know) I own. Olivero was a phenomenal lady with the strongest muscles that kept her going as long as she did.
Her dedication to the art was so strong that she proved (as one well known person once quoted,)"it's not enough to have a beautiful voice". She made art live.


----------

